# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Feeling paranoid

## plexigrl

I use to be a big weed smoker it helped my anxiety but now it just makes me feel like im paranoid im doing something wrong! Now this is happening without weed sometimes i just get these feelings like im doing something wrong and im going to get in trouble! Like someones always watching and judging its weird! Then i start breathing hard and just feeling crazy! This is new to me and i never use to feel like this its like i changed over time! Any help?

----------


## Sagan

Same thing with me. I used to smoke often. Not all the time. But it used to relax me. Make me laugh at everything and was generally a good experience. When I smoke now (I live in Oregon where it's legal) I just want to lock all the doors, barricade my bedroom door, close the blinds, and get under the covers untill it's over. I suppose it depends on the strain and the THC to CBC ratio.

By the way

----------


## Otherside

Hey welcome to AS.

I've never smoked weed but I've felt paranoia a lot before. The paranoid feeling is pretty horrible.

----------


## Flakes

Me too  ::(:

----------


## Rawr

I've never smoked but I'm always paranoid. I told my boss today I felt like invisible eyes were staring at me and mouths were giggling about me. I'm not schizo I swear. It's the social anxiety my Psych said.

----------


## HoldTheSea

I used to be a big weed smoker too and I never got paranoid until this one time when I smoked this really strong sativa called Amnesia Haze, it was really intense and I think it may have been cut with something else. It made me paranoid and it gave me this really weird euphoria feeling too. I haven't smoked since, unfortunately, because that kind of ruined it for me tbh.
Even without smoking or drinking anything, I get really paranoid sometimes because of my PTSD. I always feel like people are talking about me or thinking negatively of me, and I always go into social situations expecting to be bullied or treated poorly.

----------


## PinkButterfly

I suffer from being paranoid also I think people are talking about me which usually they are lol but sometimes they aren't so I feel the need to stop people before they can do it again I am also paranoid about people robbing us or killing us . Ugh a day in my head is just not fun lol really it isn't.!  ::(:

----------


## Rush

> I suffer from being paranoid also I think people are talking about me which usually they are lol but sometimes they aren't so I feel the need to stop people before they can do it again I am also paranoid about people robbing us or killing us . Ugh a day in my head is just not fun lol really it isn't.!



Same  ::(:

----------


## PinkButterfly

Sorry Rush I wish I had some really   good advice to offer but I honestly don't.. If  I can think of some to give you I will come back and try.  God Bless  you.

----------


## Otherside

Yeah, I have the paranoia too. Nothing to do with weed though. Never smoked it. Definatley anxiety in my case. 

Only thing for it really is to combat the underlying anxiety. Easier said than done. I have a therapist though who did...think it was cbt but it was a while back. When I spoke about my anxiety she'd asked why. And ask why when I gave her the reason. And kept asking why. 

It helped me see it was unreasonable, and I suppose it helped. 

(On the subject of Weed - some people say it works wonders and is the cure all and will hear nothing negative about it, ignoring all the risks and refusing the acknowledge that anyone could have a bad experience. Whilst it can help some people and do amazing things, it is dangerous to others, and can cause anxiety and psychosis. Anyone with a mental health condition needs to be bloody careful when considering weed as treatment.)

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------

